# Gentoo Linux installations Problem



## xunnamedx (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen ich griege ca 8 errors nachdem ich emerge --emptytree system laufen lasse die haben mit emac zu tun meine Frage sind die Dateien für das Eigentliche System wichtig oder kann man das später auch nochmal nachinstallieren?


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juni 2005)

app-editors/emacs an sich ist nicht wichtig. Emacs ist ein Editor, den du (offensichtlich) nicht brauchst. Du kannst ihn entweder mit -C löschen und --emptytree erneut aufrufen, oder versuchen, den Fehler zu finden und zu beheben (maskieren des Pakets).

Achja, ein _wenig_ Zeichensetzung wäre ganz angebracht.


----------



## xunnamedx (16. Juni 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort, <------ (ein Komma 
habe den emerge Befehl einfach nochmal ausgeführt und es ging. Komischerweise scheinen die Dateien die ich mir über emerge lade öfters nicht vollständig oder eben beschädigt zu sein
momentan grieg ich die Netzwerkinstallation nichmehr hin, was aber eher an der Syntax als am verstehen liegt  Habe ein Mininetzwerk daheim sprich ein Router 2 PCs online läuft mit dhcp also sollte doch nicht allzu schwierig sein aber ich bekomms nicht hin .


----------

